# PBB - Pacifica Group



## seaurchin (23 February 2005)

*PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

I feel this could be start of something for Pacifica..suffered long time now.
Vehicle sale with economy Bouyant and PBB have had time to do internal 
work to tighten the ''Brakes'' and keep profits steady if not up?
Analyst will be in talks with one another deciding is there Value here?
Is this Aussie company trading low..PE?
I'm no expert but I 'm setting my portfolio with diverse yield and growth 
opportunities ...well I hope my choices are near enough to opportunity for me and will average up if i see Volume and strength in market buying ..IMPORTANTLY I EXPECT TO SEE POSSIBLE CROSSING OF LARGE SUBSTANTIAL HOLDINGS...COME WITH A RERATING ...MOSTLY HAVE SELL 
OR HOLD? TIME WILL TELL. CHEERS NO LIABILITY MY THOUGHTS ONLY.


----------



## brerwallabi (23 February 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

They only need one contract with a Yankee carmaker and they will be on the up again, the yanks went back to old technology in an effort to keep down the cost of a new car, I believe this is not long term, but carmakers do not produce volume new models every six months so you may have a bit of wait. Australian manufacturers are up against asian, european and south american parts suppliers and will have to fight hard to win any contracts, but one contract is all they need.


----------



## seaurchin (25 February 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

moved out of PBB..swtched to CLT''cellnet'' improving business ..diversified 
distributor..in telecom communication ..but has other network like Smasung contract ..i believe ..more to come i feel...1st half profit  5.4mill.
2nd better says CEO..does the chart show its ok??? may be someone can inform me thank again hope we win.no lioability


----------



## stockGURU (21 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

Am I the only one that sees some serious long term value here with PBB at $2.02? 

I've been watching this one for a while and thought that it might bounce off support at around $2.50 but it's just continued it's decline, largely due to what I think is a combination of negative sentiment and poor market conditions.

Currently on a P/E of 6.7 and paying a dividend of around 20 cents per share. They have projected much better earnings from 2006 onwards. 

Earnings Forecast (cents per share)
Curr    2005    2006    2007
32.3	 24.1	 31.3	 36.6

I don't currently hold but am watching with interest to see where it will bottom out... or is there something going on with this one that I'm not aware of?   

Any views?


----------



## Investor (22 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*



			
				stockGURU said:
			
		

> .....
> I don't currently hold but am watching with interest to see where it will bottom out... or is there something going on with this one that I'm not aware of?
> 
> Any views?




It announced a huge profit downgrade yesterday, after close of trading.

There will probably be a big sell down today.

I do not hold, never have; and will not hold at any price.

I think it is only a matter of time before it falls, due to the China juggernaut, but that is only my view and I could be wrong.


----------



## Investor (22 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

Price touched a low of $1.51 this morning. A drop of over 24% despite recent drops. Over 4 million shares traded.


----------



## stockGURU (22 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*



			
				Investor said:
			
		

> It announced a huge profit downgrade yesterday, after close of trading.
> 
> There will probably be a big sell down today.
> 
> ...




Ahhh... I missed that announcement. Thanks for the heads up, Investor! 

Funny how bad news often gets released after the market has closed!


----------



## wayneL (22 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

LOL

Macbank sent out an email to all its customers advising to buy PBB last month.

OOPS!


----------



## brerwallabi (23 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

This statement was issued 21/04/05 by Pacifica's largest customer (Repco)  outside of car manufacturing companies.
"If current trading conditions continue, we anticipate the FY05 EBITDA outcome to be around the lower end of our range"
Does not look well for Pacifica.


----------



## Blitzed (27 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

Does anyone think they will reduce the dividend?


----------



## Investor (27 April 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*



			
				Blitzed said:
			
		

> Does anyone think they will reduce the dividend?




Yes. DPS is merely a component of EPS. 

EPS has fallen. By definition, DPS will fall. This fundamental will apply to several stocks in the ASX going forward. Part of the reason for the current correction.

Note: This is not investment advice. Please make up your own mind and do your own research. Depending on how keen you are on research, consider how much overcapacity in global car manufacturing capacity there is and what happens when market forces dictate that some of that capacity has to close.


----------



## stockGURU (18 June 2005)

*Re: PBB..pacifica...value down here for longs..no liability 6-7%*

I was watching PBB just before and then after it collapsed to below $1.50 and then promptly forgot about it, missing this great comeback.


----------



## 168 (21 October 2006)

PACIFICA (PBB) up 11c to $2.03: Rose to $2.10 after Germany's Bosch offered $1.92 cash a share. Put on 25.5c earlier this week

Tim Boreham [1] in his Australian article suggests that investors should sell. However, according to Goldman Sach [2], the offer is "too low".  Likewise, Investor Mutual [3] believes that Bosch will need to sweeten its takeover offer for the company by at least 100 million. "We think that any bid below $2.50 is too low," Mr Tagliaferro from Investor Mutual told BusinessDaily.  

Something to play with. Personally I am waiting for it to go beyond $2.50. (Crossing my fingers )  

P/S. I own some PBB stocks (entrance at $1.68 just recently).

[1] - http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20605562-23634,00.html
[2] - http://www.newratings.com/analyst_news/article_1394254.html
[3] -  http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20605900-664,00.html


----------

